# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Угадай, что на фото!

## Mouse

Предлагаю размещать интересные и не совсем понятные (по сюжету, а не по качеству) фотографии, а остальные попытаются угадать, что на ней изображено, или ответить на поставленый вопрос. 

Например: 1)что именно на этой фотографии?
                2) Из какого материала (субстанции) это состоит?
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
(Подсказка - это съедобно)

Автор вопроса потом сообщит ответ))
Если макрофотография с большим увеличением, можно в ответе указать и фото с узнаваемым масштабом.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Неужели брага 
А серьёзно:что-то на сковородке жарится,пускай это будет омлет...

----------


## JAHolper

Кофе со сливками =)

----------


## KAWORU

кипящий суп, или типа того...

----------


## Mouse

))) Это взбитые куриные яйца)

А что это за растение?
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## JAHolper

Подсолнух 

З.Ы. По предыдущему хотел написать жареные яйца, но потом подумал что не похоже.

----------


## АВИАТОР

И я подумал,что подсолнух,только МУТАНТ :3563:



> Это взбитые куриные яйца


Миксером или жаряться?

----------


## Mouse

Подсолнух-мутант!!!!!

А яйца вилкой сегодня взбивал))

Ещё фотку или кто сам желает загадать?

----------


## JAHolper

Фоток в интернете хватает =)

----------


## АВИАТОР

Ну вроде брюлики

----------


## Mouse

Шоколадная глазурь, посыпаная сахаром и какой-то крошкой.  А я свои фотки выкладываю))

----------


## JAHolper

Правильно =)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Лёгенькая: что в руках за ягода??

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Помидор

----------


## Mouse

Правильно Их для гномиков выращивают))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

А это что???))

----------


## vova230

Может быть кетчуп на картошке жареной.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Кулич (но очччень хитро снятый)

----------


## JAHolper

Какая-то булочка с повидлом =)

----------


## JAHolper

*Mouse*, давай уже отгадку =)
Вот вам ещё тема. Что это за существо?

----------


## Akasey

змея

----------


## JAHolper

Неа =)

----------


## Mouse

Моя загадка - это была пасхальная булка с изюмом)) 

А на картинке - может часть мурены?

----------


## Sanych

> *Mouse*, давай уже отгадку =)
> Вот вам ещё тема. Что это за существо?


Щука это.

----------


## SDS

*Mouse*, 
кукумча семёнорадящая?

----------


## SDS

*Sanych*, 
не, то планктон зимней ночью с Гольфстримом прощается, поплывёт в другия края

----------


## JAHolper

=)
Ответ:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

А это что за фрухт?
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## zaraki

наверно патисон)

----------


## Sanych

Я такого не знаю

----------


## Mouse

Дать подсказку или ответ?

----------


## АВИАТОР

Молодая шишка

----------


## Mouse

Верно))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Was ist das?

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## АВИАТОР

В цветах не очень разбираюсь,но это что-то цветочное,пусть будет фрагмент цветка.Похоже на домашнее растение,а не лесное. Или тропическое.

----------


## Sanych

Цветок какой-то, типо каллы.

----------


## Mouse

Вы правы, господа-ботаники)) этот х... хобот принадлежит цветку:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Я вообще-то думал что это и есть сам цветок, а это его хобот

----------


## Sanych

А вот это что за чудо??

----------


## Mouse

> Я вообще-то думал что это и есть сам цветок, а это его хобот


Думаю у Фрейда получилась бы более интересная интерпритация))

Надо еще что-нибудь поискать))

----------


## Mouse

> А вот это что за чудо??


Кажется восковой палец, или из другого искусственного материала

----------


## Sanych

Мучать не буду, шутка была. Это флэшка такая оригинальная

----------


## Mouse

> Мучать не буду, шутка была. Это флэшка такая оригинальная


Из этой штуки вышла бы отличная носоковырялка)

А что это?

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Подсказка - природное происхождение

----------


## Sanych

Чёт я призадумался. Камень какой что ли.

----------


## Mouse

Подсказка - это органика))

----------


## АВИАТОР

Может,застывшая смола

----------


## PatR!oT

ворона накакала ????

----------


## zaraki

Малина? или есть ягода на болотах шишкой растет из воды..

----------


## Sanych

Карамелька какая-то

----------


## Mouse

ООО, теперь хоть варианты более интересные пошли.))
А это был гриб - на этих выходных снимал.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Строчо́к (Gyromitra spp.) — род сумчатых грибов семейства строчко́вых (Helvellaceae), который часто путают со съедобными сморчками (Morchella spp.). В сыром виде строчки смертельно ядовиты, однако после надлежащей кулинарной обработки употребляются в пищу. Источник - Вики.

----------


## Mouse

Что на изображении?

----------


## JAHolper

Возможно какая-то вязанная штука типа свитера.

А не, это снег какой-то =)

----------


## Sanych

Плед или покрывало какое-то.

----------


## Mouse

Не, холодно))
Что-то из другой отрасли. Это не одежда.

----------


## vova230

Может распустившийся котик? В смысле цветок лозы.

----------


## Mouse

Почти правильно. Думаю зачтено!!

Это цветок кактуса. Цветёт в основном ночью.

----------


## vova230

Ну кактус точно не угадал бы никто. Я вот хотел сказать что тычинки, но не был уверен что это правильно. Решил обобщить.

----------


## Mouse

Что-то все затихли, надо зармять фантазию и наблюдательность! Что на изображении??

----------


## JAHolper

Одуванчик

----------


## АВИАТОР

Может семено какого-то дерева или растения
-- версия вторая: морское чудище

----------


## Mouse

холодно )) это проще чем кажется))

----------


## JAHolper

Корень цветка какого-то.

----------


## Mouse

> Что-то все затихли, надо зармять фантазию и наблюдательность! Что на изображении??


Это колючка от кактуса))

----------


## Mouse

кручу-верчу, запутать хочу..))
что на картинке?

----------


## JAHolper

Может быть это такие растения, которые, когда подрастают, становятся мягкими, зелёными, колючими шариками? 
Ну или как вариант крыжовник.)
Хотя судя по тому что находится это на земле, должно быть чьими-то корнями...)

----------


## Mouse

я не совсем понял про зелёные колючки, но ответ можно сформулировать одним словом.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Это может грибы типа дымовиков или как их там...
дымовичок-дождевичок

----------


## Mouse

> Это может грибы типа дымовиков или как их там...
> дымовичок-дождевичок


ПРАВИЛЬНО!!)))

----------


## vova230

В народе называется бздюжка.

----------


## Mouse

Новая загадочка

----------


## kalita

Оуч,  подсказочку хоть маленькую можно?

----------


## Mouse

мммм... это находиться в жидкой среде

----------


## kalita

Растительные волокна?

----------


## Mouse

> Растительные волокна?


мм..., как-то обстрактно. Вот если по конкретнее, хотя бы где они могут быть, и думаю придём к консенсусу))

----------


## kalita

Океан, если Вы это имеете ввиду.

----------


## Mouse

ладно. засчитываем ответ. Это было в болоте, а до океана я еще не добрался))

----------


## Mouse

Что это такое? Если ещё назавёте откуда, то с меня 0,5)))

----------


## AKON

труба печная какаято)

----------


## JAHolper

Может кусок рельефа какого из гуглмапы?)

----------


## Mouse

> труба печная какаято)


думаю верно, это дымоход в Мирском замке))

----------


## AKON

> думаю верно, это дымоход в Мирском замке))


С тебя 0.5

----------


## JAHolper

Жесть. Его делали пьяные?

----------


## Mouse

> С тебя 0.5


это было условие назвать место: Мирский замок j:

----------


## AKON

Может мне еще назвать где кирпичи делали для этой трубы?)

----------


## Mouse

Напрягаем мозг и воображение:

что на фото?

----------


## zaraki

цветок какой-то возможно клевер

----------


## zaraki

Ну и  от меня головоломка

----------


## JAHolper

*Mouse*, ромашка =)

*zaraki*, похоже на что-то вкусное  Опять какой-нибудь салат из хризантем?))

----------


## Mouse

О, оживились наконец. Не, у мя не клевер и не ромашка. Короч, это эхинацея.

у zaraki наверно гриб какой-то.

----------


## zaraki

наверно)

----------


## JAHolper

гадайте)

----------


## Mouse

может панцирь какого-нибудь животного?

----------


## JAHolper

неа)

----------


## kalita

*JAHolper*, кожа какого-то животного? Крокодил, не?

----------


## SDS

> Напрягаем мозг и воображение:
> Вложение 524
> что на фото?


ростки, а что вырастет - не знаю, не ботаник

----------


## JAHolper

*kalita*, не, не животное. =)

----------


## Mouse

> ростки, а что вырастет - не знаю, не ботаник


это тычинки эхинацеи. 
________________________________
JAHolper, может это сухой лист?

----------


## JAHolper

правильно =)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> правильно =)


лапух на фото

----------

